
New AI Feature Helps Microsoft Word Users Improve Writing - digighoul
https://digit.fyi/microsoft-word-ai-feature-ideas/
======
onemoresoop
Writing is lowering the barrier entry one notch. I think this will result in
large volumes of more trash books, look at the music today, a lot is
autogenerated, autotuned, auto-this-n-that and theres so much garbage out
there that it’s made harder to find the decent one.

------
bryanrasmussen
Just think how this could have improved the writing of e.e. cummings or James
Joyce.

